# anyrail



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

does anyone have the full anyrail ? i want the full anyrail so build my dream layout but can't afford it but is it worth buying?


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I have it but really haven't used it to its full potential. I'd recommend looking at some track plans out on the web to get an idea what you'd like. In particular look at some that fit it into the space you have available, then design it using Anyrail because you will want to change it. You will have to decide where you want to place turnouts, track breaks, power drops, etc...


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

union pacific 844 said:


> does anyone have the full anyrail ? i want the full anyrail so build my dream layout but can afford it


So, if you can afford it, why don't you purchase it?
Just asking.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have Anyrail, I like it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cid said:


> So, if you can afford it, why don't you purchase it?
> Just asking.....


I think he forgot a 'T at the end of can? :dunno:


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

union pacific 844 said:


> does anyone have the full anyrail ? i want the full anyrail so build my dream layout but can afford it


Do you mean "can't afford it"?

If so then are you asking someone to give you a copy?

If so that is very likely a violation of the AnyRail license agreement.

Are you asking someone to do something that they should not be doing?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have the full version and love it. It's powerful enough to do everything I need to do, and easy enough that I spend my time fighting with the layout design, not with the software. It's also very easy to experiment. I create a file with just the layout space and benchwork and save it as a template. Then I can just open that, lay track, and save as a different name. I can also modify existing designs in the same way.

As far as being able to afford it, I'm not sure I get it. If you're asking one of us to help you pirate software, forget it. The guys at Anyrail deserve to be paid for their efforts. At $60 for the full copy, I find it hard to believe that it's out of anyone's reach. Maybe you don't have the funds for it today, but it's not hard to save money. Every time you get some money, stash some of it, even if it's only a dollar or two, away, and in no time, you will have your product. Myself, I'm stretched pretty thin financially, but I still put $50 out of every paycheck into a separate account for my hobby purchases. Or, perhaps what you meant is that it's not at the top of the list of things competing for your hobby dollars.

The way I see it, if you allocate the $120 I've spent on Anyrail (although most new versions are free, every so often there is a major upgrade that requires a new license) over the hundreds of hours I've enjoyed using it, it only costs pennies per hour.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

I use and like Anyrail.
If you can not afford it try SCRAM, it is free and about as good.
Only real difference between the 2 is how they handle flex track.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Poor mans CAD. Works great, requires sharpening occasionally!:smilie_daumenpos:

Optional modules include: 
ruler,
compass,
drawing square


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

So anyrail is $60 do they mail you a disc or do you download from there site


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

mustangcobra94 said:


> So anyrail is $60 do they mail you a disc or do you download from there site


Let's see - let me go to their web site and check - be right back...

OK - I'm back.

You can download from the site a "trial" version.

If you like it you can buy a license on the site using a credit card or PayPal and they send you a code to unlock the "trial" version - giving you a fully functional version.


Now that wasn't so hard was it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

mustangcobra94 said:


> So anyrail is $60 do they mail you a disc or do you download from there site


I'm not sure whether there is an option to get a disk or not. Most people just download it, and they e-mail you a code to unlock all the features.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

rkenney said:


> Poor mans CAD. Works great, requires sharpening occasionally!:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Optional modules include:
> ruler,
> ...


"Poor man's..." is usually an expression that means you use it when you can't afford better. I don't think that's the case at all. I think it has all the features anyone would ever need. No point in getting anything more complicated. Just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

rzw0wr said:


> I use and like Anyrail.
> If you can not afford it try SCRAM, it is free and about as good.
> Only real difference between the 2 is how they handle flex track.


I'll say this once, and then let it go, with no debate. Something about SCARM has always rubbed me the wrong way. Perhaps it's because it does look and feel too much like Anyrail, like someone with excellent programming skills reverse engineered it and is offering something for free. Perhaps I don't understand why someone would put all that work in, then not charge for it, so there must be a catch somewhere. Perhaps i find its creator too pushy or proud of his product. Or perhaps, deep in my subconscious, I'm angry that I paid $60 when there were free products available.

I really don't know. Anyway, just my $0.02. Take it or leave it -- feel free to disagree, but don't bother trying to change my mind.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

SCARM is fine. I find Anyrail a bit more intuitive and more "professional," if that is the right word.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

If anyone is curious about this sort of program you should check out 3rdPlanIt.

It takes a different approach that is less about the pieces of track used to build the track plan (although it does have a sectional designer) and more about just drawing you plan and enforcing a set of rules that will insure smooth operation.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> "Poor man's..." is usually an expression that means you use it when you can't afford better. I don't think that's the case at all. I think it has all the features anyone would ever need. No point in getting anything more complicated. Just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


Pains me greatly to see Bob so unappreciated...

Seems like anyrail handles flex track somewhat better!
And I found the SCARM table-top drawing a bit unforgiving...
But it is free!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## scaleddown (Mar 13, 2014)

I just bought it and getting to work on it. Seems okay so far.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

fcwilt said:


> If anyone is curious about this sort of program you should check out 3rdPlanIt.
> 
> It takes a different approach that is less about the pieces of track used to build the track plan (although it does have a sectional designer) and more about just drawing you plan and enforcing a set of rules that will insure smooth operation.


Anyrail enforces rules like min radius and max grade too, but it gives you the option to print a materials list, so you know what to buy. By using track libraries, it ensures that you can actually buy pieces that support your design. You can find libraries for any scale, any manufacturer, including LEGO. It's a lot cheaper to lay virtual track and see what fits than to buy a bunch of track and not have what you need.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Anyrail enforces rules like min radius and max grade too, but it gives you the option to print a materials list, so you know what to buy. By using track libraries, it ensures that you can actually buy pieces that support your design. You can find libraries for any scale, any manufacturer, including LEGO. It's a lot cheaper to lay virtual track and see what fits than to buy a bunch of track and not have what you need.


When using the "flex-track" designer 3rdPlanIt does use a library of turnouts/crossings/etc so those parts will match with actual products.

What it does differently is dispense with drawing with lengths of flex track - you simply draw with arcs, circles, tangents, easements, spirals, etc connecting the "fixed" parts (like your turnouts).

After all when you go to build with flex-track you don't necessarily care where your gaps end up.

And there is a essential bill of materials.

And like other programs it supports scenery, structures, 3D view, etc.

One feature I like is the ability to "run" trains, while in 3D view, to verify operation, visual appeal, etc.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> I'll say this once, and then let it go, with no debate. Something about SCARM has always rubbed me the wrong way. Perhaps it's because it does look and feel too much like Anyrail, like someone with excellent programming skills reverse engineered it and is offering something for free. Perhaps I don't understand why someone would put all that work in, then not charge for it, so there must be a catch somewhere. Perhaps i find its creator too pushy or proud of his product. Or perhaps, deep in my subconscious, I'm angry that I paid $60 when there were free products available.
> 
> I really don't know. Anyway, just my $0.02. Take it or leave it -- feel free to disagree, but don't bother trying to change my mind.


Interesting post! I wonder why it couldn't be the other way around. Copying a free program and then charging for it.

Either way if there was any possible substance in it you know lawyers would be all over it.:rippedhand:

As for the money, hell, look at all the money you saved by doing your own psyco-analysis!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Please be clear on this... I do not have ANY knowlege of the process, or whether the creator of SCARM even knew Anyrail existed. I'm simply ruminating on WHY I feel the way I do.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Crystal.

I'm just yankin yer chain


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

rkenney said:


> Crystal.
> 
> I'm just yankin yer chain


Who is Crystal? My given name is Ben.

Or was that an autocorrect fail?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

fcwilt said:


> When using the "flex-track" designer 3rdPlanIt does use a library of turnouts/crossings/etc so those parts will match with actual products.
> 
> What it does differently is dispense with drawing with lengths of flex track - you simply draw with arcs, circles, tangents, easements, spirals, etc connecting the "fixed" parts (like your turnouts).
> 
> ...


Actually, I do care where my gaps (assuming you mean joints) end up. Not on curves, if possible. And actually, that was one of the things I DIDN'T like about 3DPlanIt. Things make more sense to me if I'm actually using a piece of track. It gives me more control, or at least it feels like it does.

I've been model railroading long enough that I can visualize the operations potential without the computer. Just seemed like an added layer of complexity to me.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Who is Crystal?


Crystal


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

rkenney said:


> Crystal


Sir, Yes, Sir!

And actually, I can handle the truth. And the truth is, we're WAAAY off topic!


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Off topic we may be, but it don't git much better than this...

I think maybe I knew Crystal from Market St in Parkersburg...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Amen, Brother.

And last I knew, Crystal worked a club in Providence!


----------

